# New pups



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Here are my two new English Setter pups. The one with the spots is Lilly and the one with no spots is Hunter. The second set of photos is them trying to figure out what is under the grass that they are standing on.  /data/500/thumbs/pups_3-5-09_021_2.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice looking dogs..Im a bit of a softy for mans best friend.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Whats in there pedigree looking good!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

The mother is the daughter of the late great Pioneer Train Jake. 

The father has Misty of Stonelick and Tekoa Mountain Sunrise in his back ground. 

They have started getting that wondering spirit already. Put them in the yard and they are not satisfied to stay close. They head the 30 yards over to the weeds or garden. I take them for their 6 weeks shots this coming week. I can already tell that each has a strong difference in personality to the other. Lilly is all about getting to exploring and Hunter just wants to show he is in charge of her, my boot laces and even his mom, but with the weaning almost over she does not tolerate hem as much.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

wow those pups look great! i think my dad is wanting to get another english setter since his are getting old.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

brings back memories, now just need to convince the wife


----------

